# How difficult is it to find a job when speaking very little Spanish??



## magdabis (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi guys. We (me and my boyfriend) are Polish and currently living in Australia, but want to move closer to home, so we decided we will go to Spain  
We plan to move over there in the second half of 2009. The question is - how difficult is it find a job when you speak very little Spanish? I am project manager (have been working mostly on internet related projects) and my boyfriend has been working in logistics and transport. 
We are about to start Spanish language course in February which we will attend for a year. We than go travelling for 6 months so we will have pretty long break from learning the language. We than want to take 2-month full time Spanish course in Spain. So hopefully at the end of that we will both confidently speak some basic Spanish. 
What do you think?? Any chance for a good job for us?? And the last thing - we are thinking about moving to Valencia
Thanks
Magda


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, it can be very difficult to find a job in a country where you don't speak the language. As a practical matter, it rules out any smaller company. Some large international companies use English as their "company language" and may not require the local language, though that applies mostly to the more mobile executive types. 

Still, a year of conscientious work in your Spanish classes should give you some foundation and a shot at being conversational. When you start job hunting, look for companies that have some need for international skills - companies that import and export (or want to), or with headquarters in English-speaking (or Polish speaking) countries. Whatever gives you a foot in the door!


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Yes is pretty tough. ditto. Spain is in a slump not a boom time


----------

